
Show HN: Newsbump – a news platform with annotated and versioned reports - bingo_cannon
Hi HN! I have been toying with this idea for about a year and half and have built a prototype. Long story short:
- A platform to request news updates about anything that traditional media has long forgotten.<p>- A platform where anybody can post news updates<p>- A news report format that can be annotated by the editor instead of ML programs extracting pieces of information e.g. facts and opinions<p>- Explicit association between claimed facts and supporting evidence.<p>- Versioned news reports<p>- A place to discuss &#x2F; chat with the reporter.<p>Website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;newsbump.in&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;newsbump.in&#x2F;</a><p>What do you think?
======
anilgulecha
>A platform where anybody can post news updates

This is your first hurdle. Why would anyone do this on your site? If you want
to tackle requesting news updates, your best be to work with news publishers
(add widgets into their news articles).

~~~
bingo_cannon
The idea was to have a place for events/topics that aren't covered by the
traditional news publishers. I understand it would be a hard sell.

